# برنامج إسقاط الكروكيات على قوقل إيرث



## وليد محمد عطية (14 يناير 2010)

حمل برنامج إسقاط الكروكيات على قوقل إيرث
http://rapidshare.com/files/3352522..._________________________________________.rar


----------



## علي فؤاد (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخ وليد 
اشكرك علي هذا البرنامج ولكن هذا البرنامج خاص ب zoon 37 بمعني ان الدكتور الحطاب صممه لهذه المنطقه التي تقع بها مدينة جدة التي كان يعمل بها بمعني ان كل الكروكيات بتنزل في هذه المنطقه هل عندك فكرة لو عندي كروكي لاي منطقه اخري واردت اسقطه بتلك المنطقه الخاصه به بذلك البرنامج ممكن اعمل ايه حتي يتسني لي انزال الكروكي مكانه علي google erth


----------



## ahmedhattab (4 فبراير 2010)

لقد قمت بعمل اصدار اخر عام و ليس خاص بجده وتحت اسم padge


----------



## Abou_maryam39 (5 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أتحفنا بهذا البرنامج جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Abou_maryam39 (5 فبراير 2010)

أتحفنا بهذا البرنامج جزاك الله كل خير padge


----------



## علي فؤاد (7 فبراير 2010)

يا ريت يا دكتور احمد ترفعلنا هذا الاصدار padge لاني لا املك غير الاصدار الخاص بامانة جدة كما انني لا يمكني ادخال ال zoon الخاصة بي في برنامجك


----------



## المساح محمود حسين (1 مارس 2010)

اخي العزيز لو سمحت تجدد التحميل لانه مو راضي يحمل بعد اذنك يازميل الله يخليك لاهلك لاني محتاجو ضروري


----------



## فالكون (2 مارس 2010)

فين البرنامج


----------



## أبوالمعتز (2 مارس 2010)

على فكرة بحث كثير عن هذة النسخة ولكن أعتقد أنها غير موجودة لأن كل الروابط الخاصة بهذة النسخة في معظم المنتديات غير صحيحة.
تحياتي


----------



## qrbbrq (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ الكريم علي فؤاد
يمكن المناورة بالنسخة القديمة عن طريق اجراء انسحاب بالاحداثيات على ملف الاوتوكاد وتحتاج لتحديد ثابت الانسحاب للمنطقة التي تعمل فيها لمرة واحدة ومن ثم تعميمه على كافة الملفات الاخرى حيث يتوجب عليك تحديد Dx ,Dy بين مركز الاحداثيات ; l 0,0 في جملة الاحداثيات التي لديك و المركز في جملة الاحداثيات المستخدمة في برنامج الدكتور الحطاب (جزاه الله عنا كل خير ) يمكن معرفة ذلك تجريبيا عن طريق معرفة الفرق بمقارنة الاحداثية لنقطة( UTM ) ما بعد تنزيلها بالبرنامج على الجوجل في موقعها الخطأ و الاحداثية الحقيقية لنفس النقطة بقرائتها من الصورة في الجوجل ومنه يمكن استنتاج ثابت الانسحاب وتحريك الملف بهذا المقدار والذي يمكن تعميمه على كل الملفات المشغولة لنفس المنطقة
تحديد الثابت يعتمد مبدأ رامي المدفعية التجريبي ( رمية اولى امام الهدف الثانية خلف الهدف الثالثة في الهدف)
راجيا الله تعالى ان اكون قد افدتك في ذلك واي استفسار بهذا الخصوص انا بالخدمة مع جزيل الامتنان للدكتور احمد الحطاب واضع البرنامج
اخوك ابو انس


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرااا


----------



## كريم شمس (22 يونيو 2010)

لا يوجد اثر لهذا البرنامج_ياريت لو حد عنده البرنامج ده ياريت يرفعه
وشكر خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص للدكتور الحطاب


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (22 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وجزيت خيراً


----------



## ahmadj5 (18 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزيت خيراً


----------



## مصطفى المساح (21 يوليو 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?kknq2a17wc233x2
البرنامج يا سيدى 
padgenew


----------



## tamer abd alla (29 نوفمبر 2011)

برجاء من الأخ الزميل مصطفى المساح اضافه طريقه لعمل البرنامج padge new لإنى مش عارف كيف اشغله
و شكراً


----------



## tamer abd alla (29 نوفمبر 2011)

برجاء من الأخ الزميل مصطفى المساح اضافه طريقه لعمل البرنامج padge new لإنى مش عارف كيف اشغله
و شكراً


----------



## حليم البنا (22 أبريل 2013)

السلا م عليكم ممكن منكم طلب وارجو منكم الر د انا اشتغل مع مكتب هندسي قسم الر خص وملفاتي تذهب الي قسم الر خص بالا مانه وير جعو ني بسبب نقاط يو تي ام ممكن الا فاده منك ارجوكم


----------



## binhash (18 يناير 2015)

رائع


----------



## محمد رواقه (22 يناير 2015)

موضوع جميل -------


----------

